# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  2 Problmes Windows Media Player 11

## Prosis

Bonjour 

Je prfre utiliser WMP que d'installer un autre logiciel.  Mais j'ai deux problmes.  Le premier est que, lorsque je dmarre une chansons MP3 dans WMP11, il prends beaucoup de temps (environ 30 secondes) avant de commencer  jouer.  iTunes ne fait pas a.

Ensuite, lorsque j'importe les chansons, parfois, il subdivise un album deux.

Comment rgler ces problmes?

Merci  ::):

----------

